# Another full fledged Fur Affinity monthly magazine!



## Science-you (Aug 7, 2010)

As Bison himself once said...

YES
YES

Currently in planning and recruitment is a furry internet zine, meant to cover topics from music, to cooking, to games, and more!

This is my way of wanting to introduce myself to the community and create a thunderbolt of activity, not just informing other furs, but entertaining them as well. As far as I have planned, the zine will have columns covering and written by:

1. HoshiKitsunuki (TsukiKitsuneTanuki) - Music
2. Saturn - Cooking
3. Kha (Science You) - lol I dunno ;D

Ideally, I'd like to have five to eight columnists, so if you'd like to write for the (currently nameless) zine, please just shoot me a PM or catch me in #furaffinity and let me know. All you'd be signing up for is a page-long column a month, on a single subject.

I'm in #FurAffinity damn near constantly, so it's easier to catch me on there than on the forums or FA.​


----------



## Chibinight13 (Aug 7, 2010)

I like it, I think I want to see this.


----------



## Smelge (Aug 7, 2010)

Wasn't there something like this being touted a few months back? What happened to that one?


----------



## Nyloc (Aug 7, 2010)

Smelge said:


> Wasn't there something like this being touted a few months back? What happened to that one?


 






Probably.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Aug 7, 2010)

Sounds horrible (in a bad way). 

Though I would be willing to pirate a copy just to see the music and games section.

Music: Hey look, techno! Upcoming raves, new glowsticking techniques, and your favourite untissuntissununtissun tissun.

Games: C o DDDDDDDDD!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Science-you (Aug 7, 2010)

Lastdirewolf said:


> Sounds horrible (in a bad way).
> 
> Though I would be willing to pirate a copy just to see the music and games section.
> 
> ...


 
Pirating it implies that it would be something that would cost money ;D

Did the Anthropomorphine cost anything, or any of the other zines?


----------



## Science-you (Aug 7, 2010)

Smelge said:


> Wasn't there something like this being touted a few months back? What happened to that one?



I'm not sure what happened to it, but I believe that was the Anthropomorphine, whose last issue was in May.


----------



## Taralack (Aug 8, 2010)

If you need a drawing or artsy person, I'll sign myself up.


----------



## Aurag2 (Aug 10, 2010)

Id love to do something along the line of horoscopes


----------



## Captain Howdy (Aug 10, 2010)

Science-you said:


> Pirating it implies that it would be something that would cost money ;D
> 
> Did the Anthropomorphine cost anything, or any of the other zines?


 
I can see my sarcasm was not well translated through text, but yeah, I have no idea what Anthropobobob is. 

Judging from the music and games section (actually, most, if not all sections) here, I can gather that the magazine wouldn't be worth the time, effort, nor the money. It'd be constantly behind the times, because forums move on a hourly, and daily basis; rapidly with new and relevant information. Even a once-a-week magazine would fall behind.

And the beauty of a forum is, everyone's opinion - Which a mag wouldn't have :v

Even the thought makes me sad :c

Even sadder, the thought of advertisements for it. BUTTDILDOES EVERYWHERE.


----------



## Science-you (Aug 10, 2010)

Lastdirewolf said:


> I can see my sarcasm was not well translated through text, but yeah, I have no idea what Anthropobobob is.
> 
> Judging from the music and games section (actually, most, if not all sections) here, I can gather that the magazine wouldn't be worth the time, effort, nor the money. It'd be constantly behind the times, because forums move on a hourly, and daily basis; rapidly with new and relevant information. Even a once-a-week magazine would fall behind.
> 
> ...


 
No doubt it would fall behind, but so do forums. This forum is full of things *months* old, but I'm certain you don't sad about all of the space it takes or for whatever reason you are saddened by the prospect of a magazine.

 I specifically tell everyone's who has shown interest that they can write their own opinions. If someone thinks a certain way, I have no place in contradicting them. Were it someone's prerogative to write a column spewing "HAHAHA GOBABS KHA IS DUM", I wouldn't change it. 

Also, I'm not gonna have any ads for buttdildoes. I cannot promise there will not be copious amounts of buttdildo in the comments, however.  Sad face my weaboo smileys do not work in the forums.  

Lastly, if I was putting any money into this, it would be to commission a few artists to do a cover page for it, otherwise I can't afford anything for this production.


----------



## Science-you (Aug 10, 2010)

Aurag2 said:


> Id love to do something along the line of horoscopes



Sure thing, hop in chat or shoot me a message and I'll tell you whatcha need to know


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 10, 2010)

This sounds interesting, but I'd like to see a copy before I commit to submitting works


----------



## Aurag2 (Aug 10, 2010)

HORISCOPES!!


----------



## Science-you (Aug 13, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> This sounds interesting, but I'd like to see a copy before I commit to submitting works



Unfortunately, this isn't even gonna get off of the ground without more people. I can't really do something like this with four people, so at the moment the zine is a no-go.


----------



## Aden (Aug 13, 2010)

Not going to volunteer to anything with my current lack of expertise in a subject, but maybe sometime in the future.


----------



## Smelge (Aug 13, 2010)

Horrorscopes.

Saggitarius - You will die alone and unloved in a dark alley. Even your potential rapist chose to stab you rather than fuck you. Your lucky colour is red.


----------

